# The Much Lauded Mahlkonig Vario...



## Tryfan (Apr 11, 2012)

I like the Mahlkonig Vario. I like how it will fit in our kitchen without consuming loads of space and I like its flexibility to grind for the espresso machine (I don't yet have) as well as the other brew methods I do have (Chemex, AeroPress, and press).

But... before I cough up the better part of £350 I'd like to assure myself that the things I like about it can be delivered in practice.

As I like to do when spending moeny that should probably be spent on other things (kids?). I've done some casual research and found a few bit's on David Walsh's blog which got me thinking.

The two main issues which stick with me are:



*Grind quality for non-espresso brew methods.* Grind size consistency is brought into question, with French press being a particular difficult size.


* Repeatability when switching grind size.* For example, when switching from espresso grind to Chemex then back to espresso, it's suggested that the grind setting might be slightly different between the first and second espresso grind, to the point of affecting the quality of resulting shots.


His Vario review and following observations video discusses these points. However, David does explain the Vario being a wonderful grinder for brewed coffee, but then reveals this is because the burrs are different to the usual offering and that this is at the expense of the espresso grind quality.

For me one of the big attractions of the Vario is the ability to swap easily between settings. I was hoping the quality of the grind across it's full range would also be better than any other grinder I could buy at or below this price point.

Granted, the articles above might now be out of date and the issues discussed no longer exists, and also these are the opinions of a single person (who is still much better qualified than me on such matters). So I ask those with hand on experience, how does this grinder work when switching between brewing methods and do you have any reservations regarding quality of the larger grind size? And, is it possible to buy a grinder which is easily adjustable but delivers a decent quality grind for a range of sizes from espresso to press?

All thoughts appreciated - I just want to make sure I can't spend my £350 in a better way, or another £50 more wouldn't get me something which does the same job, but better.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hope you get the answers you need from the Vario users on the forum, I too would be very interested as I am contemplating getting a Vario in the not too distant future, I did read somewhere that there was an issue with the burrs grinding in a "Different" way which can affect the flavour of some beans. It may be on the Bella Barista site grinder review come to think of it.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I like my Vario, but it's not perfect. The consistency at the French press end of things is a bit off, but I havent noticed it to be of massiv detriment to the cup. I don't drink press that much, but I use a similar size grind for chemex.

As for repeatability - my espresso making skills being what they are - it's hard to say. You have to run some beans through when you've tightened the grind for espresso to clear it of coarser stuff though.

This is the only decent domestic grinder I have experience with but all in all I think it's a good piece of kit, especially if space is a premium in your kitchen. However I think if I was to spend the same amount of money again, I'd be tempted to buy a baratza maestro plus for brewed coffee, and something like an mc2 for espresso, or try for a second hand mazzer.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

As mentioned above. as long as you tun a few beans through when you change grind sizes to flush out any remaining bigger bits, I find you get pretty damn close to your desired grind when you set it back for espresso. Remember many other things can affect your shot (humidity, bean age, tamp, dose etc) so a slightly different grind size could be hard to blame by even the best barista.

The quality of the Vario speaks for itself when you actually get the thing in your hands. It feels amazing and sounds great. I switch every day between espresso and AeroPress and I've never been annoyed with it. It's surprising to be that the course end is actually where I would be at about 20 out of 40 on my Virtuoso but then again I grind most espresso on setting 2 so I could probably adjust it to get more out of the course end if I needed and lose some at the espresso end.

If you need the versatility I don't think you can really go wrong with it to be honest. Who wants 2 grinders taking up counter space when you can just have one


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

If I think about it, I don't know anyone... amateur or professional... who has ever accepted a single grinder as being capable of doing a great job (and I mean a proper job, not just an ok job) with both espresso and brewed coffee. There may be a grinder out there, but I'm not aware of it. I would choose two grinders every day, tbh, if it means the coffee is better. But the vario does seem to be a good compromise for anyone who really doesn't want two grinders.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Another consideration is if you're often using different beans. I tend to have about three bags on the go at any time so it's handy being able to return to stepped settings that I know work for a certain bean and brew method.

What grinder do you use for brewed Mike?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Well I'm an unusual case, as I have a Mahlkoenig shop grinder (Guatemala... it's awesome btw), but if I didn't and if I was looking for a domestic machine for brewed then I'd be looking at one of the Mahlkoenigs or Baratzas... possibly a Vario W, although a normal Vario with this Essato add-on looks interesting.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Holy moly, that thing's huge and looks like something off an old Dr Who.


----------



## Tryfan (Apr 11, 2012)

Aye, it looks pretty cool.









We had a spot of bad luck with the car which now needs so work on it, so there goes a chunk of my grinder savings.









I doubt my palate isn't good enough to detect the subtle differences involved, so a good all-round compromise will probably see me through my first few years of education and I'm able to specialise a bit more (if I feel the need to of course).

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

their is not a single other alternative on the market, the Vario is the only one to choose really, nothing is so easy to adjust and get back to where you had it

ive ground a fair bit of filter for work and its always gone back to espresso setting fine, what you have to remember is if your being really precise about things you will probably have to adjust the micro anyway as the humidity at that moment might be different from when you last did an espresso grind, but its not gonna be miles off, might be 1-2 settings out but this is normal and only very minor differences in the grind anyway

at the french press setting ive had quite a few 'fines' but this is due to *me *i always without fail forget to run it without beans and adjust coarser, i end up putting my beans into the hopper before i remember so i always have a second or so of finer grind in the mix lol, this is purely my error and not the grinders, ill learn one day


----------

